
Why Do We Undervalue Competent Management? - jeffreyrogers
https://hbr.org/2017/09/why-do-we-undervalue-competent-management
======
kopo
I am also sure the study will show Donald Trump, Rupert Murdoch and Mark
Zuckerberg run orgs with highly competent managers. But it is not competence
in my book.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
While I'm not sure how well managed any of those firms are, I think you can
distinguish someone's business acumen from their personal failings, and admire
one while denouncing the other. We already do the same for composers like
Wagner or writers like Roald Dahl.

~~~
kopo
Wagner and Dahl don't have as much influence on society as corporations do. So
I don't really agree with that comparison.

My issue is mindless ambition/win at all costs/do whatever it takes produces
"competence" too.

The more data that pours in, the more we will realizes that stuff needs to be
filtered out from our definitions of competence. The costs are too great imho.

